# Formula 1



## Marius Keinhans (20/3/22)

Looking forward to the start of the *F1 2022* Season today. Any other F1 or motorsport fans here?
Supported Ferrari for a few years after Vettel went there, but back to Red Bull after Ferrari kicked Vettel out. Maybe I will forgive them someday.
Lets hear from the other F1 fans out there. Who do you support and who do you think are going to do well this year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/3/22)

It's not what it used to be at all and the first few races will determine whether or not I cancel my dstv subscription.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (20/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> It's not what it used to be at all and the first few races will determine whether or not I cancel my dstv subscription.


Cancelled my DSTV 3 years ago and got myself a F1TV subscription for about R80 a month. Much better coverage and optional camera angles like cockpit views etc. It also have coverage of all the support races like F2 and F3 racing as well as the Porsche Cup. When I had DSTV it was only for F1 anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (20/3/22)

F1 and general motor sport and bike racing fan. Have also raced in Rhodesia and South Africa on bikes. Just enjoy watching and statistics etc. don't interested me much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/3/22)

What a race. Going to be an epic F1 season. Too bad for Red Bull though, really unlucky with their power unit. They should have used Golisi batteries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (20/3/22)

OK. Not such a great result for my team, but the racing is looking a lot better. Impressed with Haas and Alfa's performance as well. Looks like the Ferrari engine is going to be the one to beat. Ferrari, Alfa and Haas doing much better than last year.


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/3/22)

So any predictions for the Saudi F1 this weekend? Sure hope Red Bull have sorted their problems.
My prediction:
1st: Verstappen
2nd: Leclerc
3rd: Perez


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/3/22)

I think it all depends if Red Bull sorts out the fuel pump issues. But Ferrari will be the ones to beat. Their donut shaped car is damn fast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/3/22)

Having said that it could go the other way in, just look at Haas last weekend. First time they scored points since 2020. Adding to that is that new track caused a lot of dnfs last year. Its going to be one hell of a race

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stew (2/4/22)

Didn't know where to post. Mahem Pretoria 2 Apr 2002. Can hardly see my phone so don't know if the pictures are any good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/4/22)

@Stew Looking like fun. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

*Australian F1 race weekend*. 
Any predictions for the weekend.
Must say Ferrari is looking strong again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> *Australian F1 race weekend*.
> Any predictions for the weekend.
> Must say Ferrari is looking strong again.


Im a "Mad Max" fan but those Ferraris are on a whole different level. Keep your eyes out for Alonso though, After P2 he was right up there......


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Im a "Mad Max" fan but those Ferraris are on a whole different level. Keep your eyes out for Alonso though, After P2 he was right up there......


I am a Max fan myself and if he can just combine his best sector times he will be right up there. Alonso and Alpine have been threatening in both previous races, but I don't think they are there yet. I like Alonso and it would be a pleasant surprise. Can't wait for Qualifying tomorrow morning. 8h00 I think. I will be up for 3rd practice at 5h00 though.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> I am a Max fan myself and if he can just combine his best sector times he will be right up there. Alonso and Alpine have been threatening in both previous races, but I don't think they are there yet. I like Alonso and it would be a pleasant surprise. Can't wait for Qualifying tomorrow morning. 8h00 I think. I will be up for 3rd practice at 5h00 though.


As will I. If you are a Red Bull fan you need to check out the Oracle Paddock club. Amazing prizes and rewards for being a member. I recently won a reward for a piece of his 2021 racing suite. Super excited to receive it. https://www.redbullracing.com/int-en/projects/loyalty-programme

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> As will I. If you are a Red Bull fan you need to check out the Oracle Paddock club. Amazing prizes and rewards for being a member. I recently won a reward for a piece of his 2021 racing suite. Super excited to receive it. https://www.redbullracing.com/int-en/projects/loyalty-programme


OK. Done. Joined the Oracle Paddock club. 
Thanks for the link @Gadgetboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/22)

Honestly i dont care. Just as long as tantrum throwing Hamilton doesnt get a point

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/22)

P. S. Obviously i would love Max to win, but the Ferraris are just in another league this year. Their power unit is outstanding

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Honestly i dont care. Just as long as tantrum throwing Hamilton doesnt get a point


I couldn't agree more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/22)

I saw today that Hamilton is now mad at FIA due to their no jewelry rule. He refuses to remove his earrings. What a womble

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/4/22)

Yip, Drama Queen Hammy... Im sure he is related somehow to Jai Haze....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Yip, Drama Queen Hammy... Im sure he is related somehow to Jai Haze....


Hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/22)

Im actually very excited about Haas this weekend. What a massive change. From dead last last year to ending in the points every race this year so far. Magnussen is very impressive for someone thats been out of F1 for so long. And thats with their main sponsor being removed. Mick will need to pull up his big boy pants this year to show what he is made of. He really screwed up the last race


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

I was thinking during the last race that most of these drivers act like little children. Mentioned it to a friend and he pointed out that most of them are still children. Spoilt children at that. At least most of them get better as they mature eg. Kimi, Alonso, Vettel, Bottas etc. All except Sir Lewis. Even at 37 he is still behaving like a spoilt teenager.


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im actually very excited about Haas this weekend. What a massive change. From dead last last year to ending in the points every race this year so far. Magnussen is very impressive for someone thats been out of F1 for so long. And thats with their main sponsor being removed. Mick will need to pull up his big boy pants this year to show what he is made of. He really screwed up the last race



Yes, Haas is impressive this year, as is Alfa. Ferrari engine perhaps?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Yes, Haas is impressive this year, as is Alfa. Ferrari engine perhaps?


Yip. They are running the Ferrari unit. But ferrari made massive changes to aero as well as sorting out the porpoising which most teams are still struggling with. This is going to be one hell of a good season

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (8/4/22)

I have to re enter my password and e-mail address on my TV for F1.com. it won't let me log in but can log in on computer and cell. Then try and contact F1.com on chat and they say they will be available for chat in 8hrs time. 3 in the morning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> *Australian F1 race weekend*.
> Any predictions for the weekend.
> Must say Ferrari is looking strong again.


Ferrari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

Stew said:


> I have to re enter my password and e-mail address on my TV for F1.com. it won't let me log in but can log in on computer and cell. Then try and contact F1.com on chat and they say they will be available for chat in 8hrs time. 3 in the morning?


I have been using F1TV as well for the last 3 years. Luckily I never needed to contact them yet. I am only using it on a computer and cellphone though. 
I'm not sure where they're based. Maybe the time difference?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

How disappointing for Alonso. It looked so promising.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

Not a bad qualifying result. Would have preferred Max on pole, but second not too bad. Not too great for Sainz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/22)

Feel bad for Alonso but overall a good quali. Pity Sainz had a bad lap. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)

Well, if Max did not have bad luck, he would not have any luck at all. Same can probably be said of Alonso. Well done to Leclerc and Ferrari.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/4/22)

Well done indeed. Bad start to the season but the luck will turn. 
Pity again about Sainz and Vettel. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (13/4/22)

Anyone else interested in joining the Oracle Red Bull Paddock club, use the link below. 
Awesome site with pretty cool rewards and activities as well as inside interviews with both Max and Checco



https://www.redbullracing.com/int-en/fans?_cts_=lkpomnjp


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)

Looking very wet at Imola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/4/22)

Yip, Watched the weekend warmup show and it looks cold and wet. I think we are in for a surprising racing weekend.


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)

Note that qualifying is at five this afternoon. It is the first sprint race weekend of the year.
Ferrari really looking untouchable in the rain.


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)

Lots of red flags in quali. I think Max was really lucky to end up on pole, but we'll take it.


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/4/22)

Absolutely. Max had a lot of luck on his side. Poor old Sainz again but I had to laugh at the camera view of Toto Wolf shitting out Hamilton....

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Absolutely. Max had a lot of luck on his side. Poor old Sainz again but I had to laugh at the camera view of Toto Wolf shitting out Hamilton....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk



Maybe I'm not a good person, but I love it when Hamilton gets it wrong. I love it even more when Toto loses it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)

Well, no lucky win for Max today. What a sprint race.


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/22)

Pity I'll be missing the main race tomorrow, but vape meets before races as they say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/4/22)

What a race. So glad I watched it delayed when I got home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> What a race. So glad I watched it delayed when I got home!


 Have too agree. Very tense with the possibility of rain all the time, but a easy win for Max and Red bull in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/5/22)

We will never forget! RIP Ayrton Senna da Silva. You were a legend!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (30/7/22)

Anybody that's interested , 24 hrs of Spa is currently on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeeGov (16/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (11/9/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 262604



To be honest Le Clerc could have had it today. Verstappen is just on a whole different level this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeeGov (12/9/22)

Adephi said:


> To be honest Le Clerc could have had it today. Verstappen is just on a whole different level this year.


Max is way too strong for Leclerc.
His talent is really showing this year.
Reminds me of Michael in his prime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

